# Abandoned Factory, Braintree Aug '18



## lawrence89 (Aug 29, 2018)

After getting a tip from a fellow adventurer about this place I thought I'd hit the road and see if there was anything left to explore.. Well I was actually pretty lucky getting into it, I'd almost given up hope when I stumbled across a hidden door after looking around for ages! So yeah It'd been chaved a bit inside and mostly stripped(apart from the odd toilet and some other stuff) but It did have the usual mountain of pigeon crap! So here's some pictures of my adventure! Thanks for reading


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 29, 2018)

Not a bad bit of natural decay there!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Aug 30, 2018)

Great report!


----------

